# Expiration time for citizenship documents



## raFL (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello all:
I have been searching here and I have not been able to find any information –which I presume the Italian laws have well defined somewhere- for how long do foreign documents, like apostilled-translated-legalized, birth, death, marriage certificates, etc., keep their validity and can be used for citizenship applications in Italy? Any information would be vastly appreciated.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's no expiration, although if you present a document from the "Soviet Union" (for example) you might be asked to get a newer document. Also, criminal background checks are required when submitting an application for citizenship through marriage, and those are no longer valid if more than 6 months old.


----------



## raFL (Sep 7, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> There's no expiration, although if you present a document from the "Soviet Union" (for example) you might be asked to get a newer document. Also, criminal background checks are required when submitting an application for citizenship through marriage, and those are no longer valid if more than 6 months old.


Thanks. I was afraid that Italy would have something similar to Spain, where in some communities, foreign documents issued two years before are not accepted for immigration and other purposes. I am really glad to hear it is not.


----------

